# spiders and flies for C&C



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 20, 2010)

i would love some opinions on these, because i don't really know how i feel about them, and im a little biased toward myself. so i would love some objective observations. love em hatem i don't really care as  long as you tell me about it.

1.






2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the above image is a crop of the below one
4.


----------



## untung (Sep 20, 2010)

try not to leave out the spiders legs and the df's wings in #4. Just my opinion.


----------



## Cahlean (Sep 20, 2010)

Stunning macros! Amazing how hairy insects and bugs are. What did you shoot them with?


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 20, 2010)

untung- i agree with you but i can't change magnification easily enough to make those changes.

cahlean- i use a vintage nikon manual lens reversed on extension tubes. honestly you could pick up my rig for 50 bucks not including the flash.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 21, 2010)

iamsneaky13 said:


> untung- i agree with you but i can't change magnification easily enough to make those changes.


 
He is referring to your framing.  Which has nothing to do with magnification.  

Image #1 you have a lot of dead space at the top of the frame.  Not always a bad thing.  But you cut his feet off.  Which is bad.

#2 is a good angle and dof.  But again you cut just the tips off the front and back of the subject.

Im assuming #3 is a crop of #4.

#4 is really nice focus on the eyes and good perspective.  But (again) you cut the wing tips and feet off.  Maybe a little heavy on the saturation.

Youre on the right track.  Just take a little more time when framing to take in the whole image from corner to corner.  Unless you are trying to show just a subjects head or similar detail its best to get the whole insect in frame.  :thumbup:


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 21, 2010)

good tips! and thanks for commenting. i agree with you on the framing, but there is not all that much i could have done, except for number one, which i should have moved up. on the fly picture however, i was at my lowest mag, and my other gear was to far away to change in time before the fly flew away. Next time I'll try to be more flexible i guess. I should probably try higher mag, and framing just eyes, or lower mag with a non reversed lens, and crop a bit. Thanks for the help! i really need it


----------



## N E Williams (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome pictures, 4 is my favourite of the bunch :thumbup:


----------

